# Label maker



## dcrnbrd (Jan 23, 2008)

I need a label program, what is a good one? Also which printer do yall use for these labels? I have a small lexmark color printer but I am not sure it will handle graphics very good. Where do yall get your paper? I am looking for off white or oatmeal colored. Sorry for all those questions at once.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 23, 2008)

Im still looking for labels to use but Im thinking somthing like Avery would work well.


Scuba


----------



## corn field (Jan 23, 2008)

4th and Vine has a good simple label program


----------



## K&GB (Jan 24, 2008)

dcrnbrd said:


> I need a label program, what is a good one? Also which printer do yall use for these labels? I have a small lexmark color printer but I am not sure it will handle graphics very good. Where do yall get your paper? I am looking for off white or oatmeal colored. Sorry for all those questions at once.




Thanks for asking these questions, dcrnbrd. I wondered the same things but hadn't gotten around to it. 


Ken


----------



## grapeman (Jan 24, 2008)

You will find a great variety here of what folks use. You can use anything from plain paper and glue stick to prepinted labels. You can get labels that have a background on them and use a program to fill it in(like 4th and vines). I have used blank glossy labels before from Online Labels.com, but you need to be careful which one you get. The cheaper ones generally come off easier. The really glossy ones stick on and don't want to come off. Then there are some which you can peel right off and they will stick back on. Use your imagination and almost anything goes.


Read past posts and be sure to go back more than 6 months and you will find a ton of information.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 24, 2008)

I use Avery but the problem is you are limited to size


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 24, 2008)

I buy the pre-gummed sheets from George that are 8 1/2 x 11. I create the labek in Photoshop Elements and save it as a .jpg. Then I create a Powerpoint slide and put as many copies of the label as will fit on the slide and take the .ppt file to the office. I use the office color laser printer to print.


The ink doesn't run like an inkjet would when I wet the back of the labels, and they float right off in a sink full of hot water.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 24, 2008)

dcr,


I use PrintShop 21 for my labels. It give you a variety of label sizes to choose from and the grafics are great. You can also save pictures from places like Art.com or Allposters or anywhere you see an image you like or from your own photos and insert them onto your label. I like using just plain white computer paper then cutting out the labels myself and using a glue stick although it is kind of time consuming to cut them out but less expensive and come off easy when the bottle is empty. 
I use an hp laser printer that belongs to a friend. I give her wine for the use of it. I have used the injet but I like alot of color in my labels and it just isn't as vibrant. And I have also sent or taken a file or cd to Kinko's and had them print and cut the labels for me. They do an excellent job but kind of expensive. 
Hope this helps a little. Let me know if you have more questions....Ramona And dcr..........*Welcome to the Forum!!!!!*


----------



## dcrnbrd (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks everybody, I am going shopping for a program and knew I could get some ideas from everyone here. Ramona you have great labels, so I am looking at the photoshop stuff. Is it user friendly or do I need to get my computer for dummys book out?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 24, 2008)

dcr,
It is veryuser friendly. It has been great for my labels and I have been very happy with it. I also have fun making CD labels with it. I spend alot of time burning CDs and making the covers. There is probably a newer version of it out there. Have Fun!!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have a digital camera then it probably came with some photo editing software. I use Microsoft Picture it which works very well for a novice and I also use Photoshop CS which is way over my head but there are a few things that just cant be done with most other programs so i learned just how to use those features. I use the pre gummed label paper from George also. It sticks really well then comes off pretty easy with hot water soaking.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Jan 24, 2008)

Has any of yall used milk as glue? Read about this on another forum.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 24, 2008)

Have not tried buy also heard of it.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 25, 2008)

PeterZ said:
 

> I buy the pre-gummed sheets from George that are 8 1/2 x 11. I create the labek in Photoshop Elements and save it as a .jpg. Then I create a Powerpoint slide and put as many copies of the label as will fit on the slide and take the .ppt file to the office. I use the office color laser printer to print.
> 
> 
> The ink doesn't run like an inkjet would when I wet the back of the labels, and they float right off in a sink full of hot water.



Instead of having to make a PowerPoint, open an 8 1/2 x 11 page in Elements then copy and paste as many labels as will fit, save it as a .jpg and take that to work. It will save you some steps.

I agree about inkjets vs. laser. I want a laser!!!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 25, 2008)

I would like a laser printer too, but, WOW the price!!! Somehow I can't justify the price but even it I could justify it I don't think I could get past the top brass in the household!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 25, 2008)

You can get color laser printers now for under $300. Sometimes cheaper to buy a new printer than to get all new toners.


----------



## corn field (Jan 25, 2008)

Costco hasone for $279


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 25, 2008)

*Unitll they get cheaper...if they ever willl,...especially the ink....If you can find someone to share the cost with you, it works pretty well. If my friend has something..ie..a brochure she needs designed and printed I can do that for her. She has entrusted me with her printer here at home. If I want to print wine labels and give her several bottles for the ability to print nice labels....all is well!!!!! Maybe you have a friend who loves wine and has a laser printer......there you go.....send it to his printer and give him a couple of bottles!!!!



* 



*The ink is the catch!!!!*


*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## dcrnbrd (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok I am trying this gimp program because it is free. Every thing works good but I cannot figure out how to set up to print 4 labels per page. I will work on it more tomorrow.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 25, 2008)

dcr, what gimp program is it?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 25, 2008)

Usually, when you hit print it gives you the option of my many you want to print,...depending on the size of the labels. you might have the option of how many you want per page. If I do 3X5 then 4 per page...etc.


Ramona


----------



## dcrnbrd (Jan 25, 2008)

It is 2.4. Maybe I can work a little better after some sleep. I am getting aggravated. 1 more glass and I am going to bed. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 26, 2008)

dcrnbrd, if you have your label saved, find it on your computer, single click on it so it's highlighted (don't open it!), then go to "File", select "Preview" and that will open it up. Click on the printer icon below your picture. That will open up The Photo Printing Wizard. Select your label and hit next, make sure your printer is chosen then next again until you get to the Layout Selection page. There you can put more labels on the page. When you think you have it right, just print one page so you know it's right. You can always go back and print more if they're what you want!

Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------

